# Installation Windows 10 via Bootcamp sans lecteur DVD



## Anticortex (28 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour a tous,

Je possède un Imac de 2011 sous Sierra et je n'arrive pas à installer windows 10 via Bootcamp car il me demande le DVD Windows apres l'installation des drivers Mac osx sur le clé usb. Le soucis c'est que mon lecteur DVD est HS, j'ai donc télechargé le fichier ISO d'origine Windows 10 sur mon DD.
D'ou ma question, comment puis-je installer Windows a partir un fichier ISO et non un CD/DVD?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anticortex (30 Octobre 2016)

Bon pour info j'ai acheter un graveur externe Mac et bootcamp fonctionne correctement pour creer la partition mais quand il redémarre le Mac pour installer windows, j'ai un écran noir avec un tiret blanc clignotant en haut a gauche.
Je me demande si on peut faire un dual boot sur un SSD.
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider.

Merci


----------



## SkyJoke (13 Novembre 2016)

Salut !
Tu as pensé à faire une clé USB bootable de Windows 10 ?


----------

